# 5 speed swap



## SuperDuck (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 72 datsun truck with an L18 and a 4 speed. I was wondering which 5 speed will fit and what other mods are needed to complete the swap. I was also wondering if there are brake upgrades for my truck?


----------

